# Who's going to beat me to this "buy it now"?



## bobcycles (Dec 29, 2017)

Better jump on the bay quick before I snag this deal!
It's only 2625.00 naturally because "Ace", "Henderson", "Indian" etc.....


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162787302927


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 29, 2017)

[emoji23] hahaha I've found these at the swapmeet for less then 5 bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2017)

Another eBay lunatic junk peddler.  Seems they're growing faster than weeds in May.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 29, 2017)

Must be the same guy who actioned off his dad ...sleeping ..


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2017)

That’s completely ridiculous!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2017)

This type of seller should be required to have one of these posted on their listing page or next to their user ID.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 29, 2017)

What a deal!! I’ll take 10!


----------



## ballooney (Dec 29, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Better jump on the bay quick before I snag this deal!
> It's only 2625.00 naturally because "Ace", "Henderson", "Indian" etc.....
> 
> 
> ...




At 25% off it's really tempting...hmmm...you better go for it Bob!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow, what a price! I bet that's covered with "scrotum" skin.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2017)

Come on guys, the price has been cut with a huge discount! What more do you want?  

*Was:
Original price US $3,500.00 

 
What does this price mean?
Recent sales price provided by the seller

 You save:
 $875.00 (25% off)

Price:
Discounted price US $2,625.00*


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2017)

Wait, don't pull the trigger yet. I'm waiting to hear back if he'll combine shipping with this item. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VNtg-Movin...842143?hash=item25e791311f:g:TGMAAOSwO7haJc1~


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2017)

I have my finger over the enter key, but for some reason I can't make it move.....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Wait, don't pull the trigger yet. I'm waiting to hear back if he'll combine shipping with this item.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162798842143




Let us know if you make a killing on those two items after you flip em.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 31, 2017)

And class, the new words for the day are "upcycled" and "preloved."
Can you use it in a sentence or define?
Yes Jimmy, "please note this is an *upcycled item*. Upcycled means *preloved*, and therefore usually has various degrees of wear consistent with the age and type of item"
Great, "meat on the bone," "freestyling," "smalls," and now "upcycled" and "preloved." WTF is this world coming to...clowns


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> And class, the new words for the day are "upcycled" and "preloved."
> Can you use it in a sentence or define?
> Yes Jimmy, "please note this is an *upcycled item*. Upcycled means *preloved*, and therefore usually has various degrees of wear consistent with the age and type of item"
> Great, "meat on the bone," "freestyling," "smalls," and now "upcycled" and "preloved." WTF is this world coming to...clowns




Can you please define reprostituted for me? 

*Thugs, scoundrels and womanisers: the worst behaved MPs in history*

*6. George Bubb Dodington (several seats, 1722-61)* was described by colleagues as "the most tawdry man in the nation" and "the reprostituted prostitute" because of his compulsive, self-seeking ambition. His sole redeeming feature was his tender speech opposing the execution of Admiral John Byng MP in 1757.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Another eBay lunatic junk peddler.  Seems they're growing faster than weeds in May.





messaged the dude.  Told him its exactly what I was looking for for my project 
and could I come by pay cash and pick up to save the 26.00 postage!
He said "Sure!"

Thus begins a few more weeks of torturing the m0f0 cancelling rendevouz, missing appointment, rescheduling,
and a myriad of creative excuses....but...YEAH still want it....just need to figure out a 'time'!!!

All totally worth it in hopes the dude is out celebrating and spending the money he doesn't
have and will not get already....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> messaged the dude.  Told him its exactly what I was looking for for my project
> and could I come by pay cash and pick up to save the 26.00 postage!
> He said "Sure!"
> 
> ...




LMAO!   Just be aware that this seller is more than likely a woman.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2017)

Worth more in parts?


----------

